# a +. slingshots



## blue77 (Nov 21, 2013)

anybody got one


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have several. A Jackalope, PS3, Rough and ready. 2 BB shooters. I shot the PS3 most times. The BB shooters a super fun. The rough and ready is about the same as the PS3, but this PS2 size. I have yet to try an arrow from the Jackalope, but it does bearings also by flipping the head.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Another A+ for A+


----------

